# California versions versus others for model 92.



## PaulWBuck (Nov 22, 2018)

What's the difference between a California legal 92 versus others? Is it just the magazines?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, as far as I can tell, it is just the same pistol as far as function goes, but comes with two 10 round magazines instead of the hi-capacity standard magazines.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Well, as far as I can tell, it is just the same pistol as far as function goes, but comes with two 10 round magazines instead of the hi-capacity standard magazines.


This is correct. All the pistols are the same. The only difference is the magazine capacity.


----------

